# Winterize an Outboard



## Don't Say (Aug 2, 2008)

What should you do to a 2 stroke outboard, before leaving it outdoors for the winter. I see them sitting every where, are these motors ruinned? #-o


----------



## redbug (Aug 2, 2008)

*oh my god way to early to be thinking about that*


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 2, 2008)

Change the lower unit oil, Treat the fuel with Stabil and let it run some, and fog the cylinders with oil.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Change the lower unit oil, Treat the fuel with Stabil and let it run some, and fog the cylinders with oil.



As stated above, plus I'd recommend stowing it in the vertical position.


----------



## Don't Say (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I thought maybe there was some water left in there, that might freeze. Sorry, I just didn't know. :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 2, 2008)

Or you could move to the south and fish year around.


----------



## redbug (Aug 2, 2008)

they fish the upper bay all winter long up here



no need to winterize just fish


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't Say said:


> Thanks Guys, I thought maybe there was some water left in there, that might freeze. Sorry, I just didn't know. :roll:


Lowering the motor will drain it. And, if you tilt it up, rainwater will collect in the hub of a thru hub exhaust, and work its way into the exhaust, freeze, and ruin your lower unit. If you can't tilt the motor down when on the trailer, back the trailer up some of those car ramps.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 2, 2008)

redbug said:


> they fish the upper bay all winter long up here
> 
> 
> 
> no need to winterize just fish



Not when it freezes they do not. Past few years you can fish the upper De. Bay - but I have seen it frozen and lots of chunk ice - no one was fishing those times


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2008)

I occasionally see a few guys winter fishing on the water here...............bundled-up against the cold like the Michelin Man :shock:


----------



## papasage (Aug 3, 2008)

change the foot oil or atleast check it for water . if it has water in it it will be a milkey look or if it sets long enough the water will seporate a nd be at the bottom drain plug .i am in south ga. and hardley ever freeze that hard . but i will kheck just incase . never know when a fishing line will git around the prop and damage a seal .w damage seal wilnot alwayes leak oil . there is 2 seals or a double in one. 1 to keep oil in and 1 to keep water out .


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Aug 7, 2008)

After putting Sta-Bil in the gas and running it through the motor, should you run all the gas out of the carb. or leave the gas in? I've heard it done both ways. Which is correct?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 8, 2008)

I pinch off the fuel line before I fog the motor so it starts to die before you spray it into the carb. Shouldn't be much left in the carb when you are done.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 8, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > they fish the upper bay all winter long up here
> ...




wimps! 







































Just kidding.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 8, 2008)

I never do anything to mine other than placing Stabil in the tank on the last outing and leaving the motor vertical. Of course, I run mine pretty much all winter. I had to beat over an inch of ice off of the lower unit last year from the chop just to get it lowered back down into position so that we could run back to the ramp.

DO NOT.. never, ever, under any circumstances run the gas out of the carb(s) of a 2 cycle engine. The oil is in the fuel. No fuel, no oil. On multi carb setups there is always going to be one carb that empties before the other causing those cylinders to be running completely unlubricated before the motor quits. The same happens on single carb units but to a lesser extent. The cylinders are going to make X revolutions unlubricated before it comes to a stop.


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2008)

I never add anything to mine all winter either and keep gas in it.Maybe I'm just lucky but been doing it for years and the worst thing that might happen is a carb. cleaning in the new year.
I run some "Sea Foam" through it when I start running in the new year.Normally sits for aleast 3 months.


----------

